# Shaving year round



## pumpbber

*Do you shave year round?*​
Yes, I shave everything year round7528.41%No, I don't shave year round10238.64%Yes, but only my chest, abs or arm pits8732.95%


----------



## pumpbber

Hey guys,

I was noticing at the gym today that alot of the guys were either shaving or body grooming.

How many of you guys shave (say arm pits and chest/abs) year round in the off season, not just during competition season.


----------



## Geo

I get rid of all top half hair, legs i sometimes do when i can be bother, takes fekin ages.

Geo


----------



## GHS

I shave my pubes and face all year round but nothing else as I'm not a naturally hairy person. Not 1 hair on my chest lol.

GHS


----------



## pumpbber

GHS said:


> I shave my pubes and face all year round but nothing else as I'm not a naturally hairy person. Not 1 hair on my chest lol.
> 
> GHS


Yah, I shave my cock and balls all year round - makes them look huge!!! and I also trim my pubes down so that they aren't quite as bushy.

I'm not a naturally hairy person either - a few hairs on my chest and abs. But I was noticing that most bodybuilders at my gym and on some of these forums shave year round. So, I decided to give it a try this AM. Shaved my abs. Also shaved my pits - took a frigging hack job with the razor to get them all. But now, I feel that I look more like a real bodybuilder, which is always good. Lets hope that it motivates me to push even harder in the gym.


----------



## laurie g

KEEP IT SHAVED- much nicer and stops painfull shaves and rashes before a show


----------



## weeman

everything off,year round,i feel minging otherwise


----------



## Guest

I shave my face once per week, my arm pits every second week and my pubes every third week.


----------



## Goose

My partner waxed my chest hair and abdominal hair off last night.

Face is shaven every two days.

Bush is trimmed on a regular basis.

Legs have yet to be trimmed at all!!

Armpits? hmm, sounds weird to me trimming them!


----------



## MXD

Con said:


> I shave my face once per week, my arm pits every second week and my pubes every third week.


wow now that is body hair management :lol:

I don't shave aything anymore tbh, I like being hairy


----------



## Ollie B

I shave my face 2/3 times a week

once a week - Stomach, Chest, Delts

Once a month - Nob and Armpits

Once every 2 months - get my gf to do my back.


----------



## pumpbber

Thanks for the shaving info guys.

Since it appears that most bodybuilders shave their chest, abs and arm pits on a regular basis, I'll give it a try too. Anything to keep my lifting enthusiasm up... Plus, I shaved my abs and arm pits the other morning and have been enjoying the smooth feeling ever since.

But God I think that you Brits are GREAT!!! I posted this question on a few different forums and only you Brits have been so honest. I'm actually a Canadian currently living in the US. So, all of you Brits have basically said that you shave your chest, abs, arm pits, etc... AND many of you have volunteered that you also have your cock and balls. On the US bodybuilding sites, no one has had the balls (pun intended) to be quite so frank. Being a Canadian, I'm used to that type of very frank talk - where as the Americans are much more reserved about these types of things. Shaving my abs and pits is new to me, but I've been shaving my cock and balls since I was 16. I find that it makes my cock look bigger - which is always a good thing. I mean my cock is already 6 inches, which is plenty big and the average length for guys. But who doesn't want a bigger nob anyways.

Anyhow, you Brits are great for being so forward.


----------



## DB

mmm every month or so i'll have a full wolverine trim with the hair clippers.. no where is left untouched


----------



## Mars

I shave everything except head and legs. Face ED and the rest wkly.


----------



## Haimer

I am thinking about shaving pubes, balls & ass - however last time I did this I was itching for days! I just used a Gillette Mach 3 and some shaving foam stuff.

Is there any way to shave so it doesn't itch? Or if I did it frequently, say a few times a month would it eventually stop itchng?


----------



## noturbo

I shave my face 2 or 3 times a week and just keep my pubes tidy and trimmed. Not a very hairy person tbh but got a proper hairy **** lol, how you meant to get rid of the hair round your rinpiece? I tried once with some old hair trimmers with no guard and OUCH it tried to eat my asshole and cut me lol


----------



## donggle

I prefer to be shaved, but I always get a rash.

Cock and balls are great shaven but they are a pain to do.

I need to find some stuff that stops the itchiness then I can crack on.


----------



## C12AIG

estfna said:


> I prefer to be shaved, but I always get a rash.
> 
> Cock and balls are great shaven but they are a pain to do.
> 
> I need to find some stuff that stops the itchiness then I can crack on.


Haha amen to that. That's probably the reason why I don't shave down below because it's a pain in the ass the day later. Stings like hell, and to be honest, if I don't shave em it doesn't really bother me anyway. Guess the girlfriend would benefit tho


----------



## Madness

Anyone tryed hair removal cream? I shave my face daily... Armpits, pubes get removed via cream weekly.. I get really bad rashes if i shave anyway apart from my face.


----------



## donggle

Madness said:


> *Anyone tryed hair removal cream?* I shave my face daily... Armpits, pubes get removed via cream weekly.. I get really bad rashes if i shave anyway apart from my face.


Yes. It says do not use on intimate areas. I thought "what harm can it really do?".

Turns out alot on your sack and gooch.

It makes the skin burn off and peel. Do not go there!


----------



## lyndbo

i shave my chest,abs,armpits and my nads,the missus complains about my nads,sais its like an afro.


----------



## Madness

estfna said:


> Yes. It says do not use on intimate areas. I thought "what harm can it really do?".
> 
> Turns out alot on your sack and gooch.
> 
> It makes the skin burn off and peel. Do not go there!


Its never done that for me! I trim first.. so theres not alot there, then apply the cream for 5 mins.. And hair goes, wipe of asap..


----------



## AAZ

What's the best way to do your arms, chest and back? I've thought about hair removal cream, but most on here seem to shave. I've always been told shaving anywhere but your face will make you look stupid, cos eventually the hair will grow back twice as fast and a lot more co****. Is this true?

EDIT: Christ, won't even let me say c o a r s e :lol:


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

I only shave my face eod and get my hair cut every 6 weeks, dont think i could be botherd with the high maintance stuff, i might look into it when the summer comes around and ive finished cutting.

When you guys shave your chest does it not come back more hairy and thick? Do you shave your whole stomach and chest area?


----------



## pumpbber

AAZ said:


> What's the best way to do your arms, chest and back? I've thought about hair removal cream, but most on here seem to shave. I've always been told shaving anywhere but your face will make you look stupid, cos eventually the hair will grow back twice as fast and a lot more co****. Is this true?
> 
> EDIT: Christ, won't even let me say c o a r s e :lol:


I just use a blade. My brother-in-law tried the creams. They kind of work but can also give you a bad rash.


----------



## StJocKIII

Can't stand body hair, but my lord, the things i would do for a Frank Zane beard.

The closest i can come is a bloody chin stap


----------



## Guest

Haimer said:
 

> I am thinking about shaving pubes, balls & ass - however last time I did this I was itching for days! I just used a Gillette Mach 3 and some shaving foam stuff.
> 
> Is there any way to shave so it doesn't itch? Or if I did it frequently, say a few times a month would it eventually stop itchng?


only itches first few times mate

ass though, i dont know lol, would think its the same


----------



## anabolic ant

well luckily for me...i'm not a hairy gorilla type...quite smooth ish,with enough hair in the right places!!!!

and i like to let what is natural grow like its sposed to!!!!

unless the nose hairs or the pubes get too long,then they are gone!!!

unless i compete in the near future its all good...have hair,will travel...ahem!!!!


----------



## Varmint

used nair on chest before and it worked a treat, **** going downstairs with that sh:t tho :lol:


----------



## sc0tt

GHS said:


> I shave my pubes and face all year round but nothing else as I'm not a naturally hairy person. Not 1 hair on my chest lol.
> 
> GHS


Me too! Nothing else though...


----------



## Angryhalfling

Get my back and shoulders waxed about once every 6 weeks, leg waxing is for wussies! Im a gorrilla, id only even contemplate a chest wax/shave if i was competitive and due for a competion, its far too painful 

Im seriously considering electrolysis for my shoulders and back, apparently best results are on darker haired types such as myself and its going to be around £2000-2500 for full treatment if i decide to proceed with it last time i checked.


----------



## bravo9

hiya angry, yeh i wish i could afford the electrolysis and get the hair gone for good,, but ive heard it still grows back but just not as thick or dark.. wish there was a permanent hair remove'l sollution...


----------



## frowningbudda

Aye im a hairy cvnt to, real pain in the **** shaving delts.

Any1 got hair on there biceps? I only noticed the other day...pretty freaky...


----------



## geeby112

pu55ies:whistling:

i epilate pits and down below, smoother for longer, no rash and comes back finer:thumbup1:


----------



## colt24

I just shave my balls and trim my pubes with hair clippers


----------



## Nathrakh

Shave everything about once a week (grows quite quickly with me) in the run up to contest. Otherwise, just let it grow.


----------



## Kezz

shave everything, cant stand bodyhair.... blegh!!!!


----------



## Welshy_Pete

I do everywere when the weather gets warmer. But mainly arm pits, below mainly. :lol:


----------



## Goose

I wouldnt shave personally wax all the way


----------



## The_Kernal

All clean for me. arm pits, chest and tum, nut and johnson dont reall have a hairy back and do legs pre comp and summer...!


----------



## Rickski

Chest 2 body 1 pubes gone arm pits 2 arms 2 (bald they look like chicken skin). Legs 2.


----------



## Myst

> how you meant to get rid of the hair round your rinpiece? I tried once with some old hair trimmers with no guard and OUCH it tried to eat my asshole and cut me lol


when do i get allowed to have a siggy???


----------



## bowen86

lmao^

well im hairy as fook!

just my back, pubes and some time armpits!

gotta keep the hairy love rug! (chest!)


----------



## Aggression

Cant stand hairy pits. They, along with chest and privates get a #1 with the Wahl clippers.

Whats the deal with hairy nuts tho? Is it a case of getting the sack waxed professionally, or is there a cream similar to veet, that can be applied?


----------



## Adam_W

Trim the face every other day, shaving doesnt work well with my face for some reason. Trim my pubes/shave my balls every few days to keep them short. Only started doing arm pits recently, but prob every week at the moment. Not sure how long ill keep that up for tho, its a bit of a drag.


----------



## heavyweight

Alot of people saying everything, do u mean the a r s e h o l e aswell? Does this get itchy and sore?!


----------



## Big Will 08

I just shave my face and have shaved my chest an abs but they got really itchy and i got a rash, so i stopped. Anyway to stop this or does it just stop after a few goes?


----------



## MXD

Anyone shave their forearms?


----------



## doubleh

I used immac on my balls once but left it on a bit too long.......they ended up looking like a turkey's neck. Never again


----------



## Adam T

shaved my chest for the first time, huge painfull rash that refuses to go..never agian.

well maybe when im super ripped


----------



## kawikid

MXD said:


> Anyone shave their forearms?


Yep.

After reading this i went for it. Usually trim my head hair with a guage 1 and groin with no guard. So this time everything from the neck down get hit with no guard.

Looks freakin awesome!!!!! Forearms are like road maps under all that hair. Vascular as hell!! Didn't feel my legs were coming on well enough..... but under all that hair they're almost exactly how i want them to be. Had a leg workout today with shorts on and it's the best workout i've had. Being able to see all the veins and muscles contracting made me train like fcuk.

I grow pretty thick heavy black hair, so it's made a big diffference.

Only thing is..... i feel a bit gay as i've always had the "men should be hairy" view. And the girlf is flipping out calling me vain. Oh well, at least i'm getting off on it. :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

kawikid said:


> Yep.
> 
> After reading this i went for it. Usually trim my head hair with a guage 1 and groin with no guard. So this time everything from the neck down get hit with no guard.
> 
> Looks freakin awesome!!!!! Forearms are like road maps under all that hair. Vascular as hell!! Didn't feel my legs were coming on well enough..... but under all that hair they're almost exactly how i want them to be. Had a leg workout today with shorts on and it's the best workout i've had. Being able to see all the veins and muscles contracting made me train like fcuk.
> 
> I grow pretty thick heavy black hair, so it's made a big diffference.
> 
> Only thing is..... i feel a bit gay as i've always had the "men should be hairy" view. And the girlf is flipping out calling me vain. Oh well, at least i'm getting off on it. :lol:


Im with you on this one mate. I am in the last week of my cutting diet so yesterday i thought bugger it, its all coming off. Everything from the neck down was whipped off in the bath with a razor.

I cut myself about 20 times, a few bad ones on legs and a few in the never regions lol.

All in all im happy i done it, arms are crazy vascular, aswell as legs. I am itching like crazy today though which im assuming will die down. I think i may stay shaven all year round now, feel much cleaner, dont seem to be sweating as much and generally i think it looks better.

Do feel very gay though and skin is really numb. A little nervous to get changed in the changing room for the gym though lol.

The girlfriend is on holiday at the moment so i look forward to her shock when she sees me haha. :thumb:


----------



## bkoz

I shave face 3 times a week,Arms forarms,legs balls n pubes.every 8-9 days.I dont do my ass my wife laughs at me.I,m all slick every were but my ass...And dont do armpitts...


----------



## neil

I know we all do the BSC (Back Sack and Crack) pits chest etc but how many of you actually do your arms ? i mean is this right we are blokes after all.


----------



## SOUTHMAN

i shave everything bar legs

i shave my arms mainly because of my tattoos


----------



## twin40s

I have a philips body shaver highly recommened you can use it in the shower as well i trim chest balls bush and crack but be careful near the hole it hurts if you catch it lol.


----------



## Dig

I have pretty thick hair covering my abs and chest, never could be ****d with shaving it off (all seems a little poofy to me:whistling: ) but now the back hair has started to get thicker im thinking enough is enough, may take it all off. Also im white as fvck so will look like a snowman, at least the dark hairs give a sort of tan like appearance:lol:

At the mo just take razor to my face and head every other day.


----------



## T.F.

Get waxed, lasts for weeks at a time, doesn't itch, doesn't prickle your nearest and dearest when it's growing back, is fairly cheap. Far better option IMO.


----------



## kawikid

Might be an option. Was on the nest last night and got kicked off because i was "too jaggy"


----------



## T.F.

Yup, shaving = stubble. Wax = nice and smooth, even in regrowth stage. Sore at the time, but nothing unbearable, and it's over quick!


----------



## ricey

i shave my cooglesack


----------



## muesli.addict

I had my back waxed a few years ago. It looked great.... for a few hours! Then this rash came, which turned into spots over the next few days. I ended up with a stubbly acne back for months. it took about a year before all the spots finally went.

Never again!

Until a few months ago, when i somehow forgot about all the consequences. Yes, my back's a pizza again. Reading this post, I may pop into boots tomorrow for some Veet...


----------



## steve65

kieren1234 said:


> Im with you on this one mate. I am in the last week of my cutting diet so yesterday i thought bugger it, its all coming off. Everything from the neck down was whipped off in the bath with a razor.
> 
> I cut myself about 20 times, a few bad ones on legs and a few in the never regions lol.
> 
> All in all im happy i done it, arms are crazy vascular, aswell as legs. I am itching like crazy today though which im assuming will die down. I think i may stay shaven all year round now, feel much cleaner, dont seem to be sweating as much and generally i think it looks better.
> 
> Do feel very gay though and skin is really numb. A little nervous to get changed in the changing room for the gym though lol.
> 
> The girlfriend is on holiday at the moment so i look forward to her shock when she sees me haha. :thumb:


Glad that someone else feels a bit self conscious about it, my wife hates it when I do it, but feels so much better when trimmed properly. Had a few looks from the guys at the gym when they see a clean looking chest rather than hairs showing over my vest top, but a few of them have started trimming also now!


----------



## fearless29

I just got sent a link which might be worth a look if you don't like shaving:

http://www.mysmoothlegs.com/men/?country=GB&a=M1


----------



## bassmonster

shave everything apart from my chest...don't have a chest wig....


----------



## Mikazagreat

Con said:


> I shave my face once per week, my arm pits every second week and my pubes every third week.


Sounds like a plan lol.


----------



## TURTLE21

face - when it needs it.

chest and abs - once or twice a week

traps/delts/lower back/balls - two maybe three weeks.

trim pubes often


----------



## Cap'n Beefy

fearless29 said:


> I just got sent a link which might be worth a look if you don't like shaving:
> 
> http://www.mysmoothlegs.com/men/?country=GB&a=M1


Anyone used this? Sounds too good to be true. Which usually means it is!!


----------



## Guest

When you's say 'everything' does that include forearms/wrists/backs of hands?? :lol:


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

I shave the old sack like, trim the pubes with the sheers, evrey cuple of weeks.

Face and chest once a week.


----------



## TURTLE21

can i just jump in here and ask any1 if they use veet?

pros/cons??


----------



## faz

dont normally shave anything apart from my face, saying that i was installing the new bathroom few mnth back and when i was lay on the floor managed to get sealant all over my chest and back, the wife had to get it all off using veet, tbh when i looked in the mirror it just didnt seem right having a smooth chest, didnt feel like it was me and i got loads of little spots all over my back which itched like fck so veet.........still give ya a rash


----------



## bensation

Does anyone shave there arms or fore arms at least...


----------



## Jem

I find it better to just grow, it then do cane row ....everywhere


----------



## Hendrix

I like to shave my nuts everyday in the shower, this way takes about 20 seconds and never get any irritation/itching.

First initial time took me around 15 mins, now is an absolute doddle.

As well as looking a lot neater, i found an extra inch, lol. Great for sex as well especially if she is nice and shaved.


----------



## Hendrix

turtle said:


> can i just jump in here and ask any1 if they use veet?
> 
> pros/cons??


Hi mate, tried veet using only one leg to test out.

The stuff smells pretty bad, a bit of a chemical burning kinda smell.

Results not great as only removed about half the hair


----------



## Unit_69

hendrix said:


> *I like to shave my nuts* everyday in the shower, this way takes about 20 seconds and never get any irritation/itching.
> 
> First initial time took me around 15 mins, now is an absolute doddle.
> 
> *As well as looking a lot neater, i found an extra inch, lol*. Great for sex as well especially if she is nice and shaved.


You found an extra inch in your nuts? I would get that checked out mate


----------



## OnePack

i shave most of the year but i pluck as well


----------



## steve_b21

how long do u guys leave this veet stuff on for? sais 4-6 mins, didnt work for me so i put some more on and it ended up burning the fek outta my skin lol


----------



## T.F.

Get waxed! Big bunch of girls!

Note: the irony of a man calling other men a 'bunch of girls' because they won't get waxed isn't lost on me :lol:


----------



## Hendrix

Unit_69 said:


> You found an extra inch in your nuts? I would get that checked out mate


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Thierry

arm pits & pubes are shaven all year round but I keep hair on my pacs & arms. my legs have got to be shaven twice a year as well... ahh the joy of being a gorilla!


----------



## brownie

T.F. said:


> Get waxed! Big bunch of girls!
> 
> Note: the irony of a man calling other men a 'bunch of girls' because they won't get waxed isn't lost on me :lol:


i did once mate,.. and f**k me mate, i came out in a rash and spots for weeks.....

never again


----------



## Graham Mc

steve_b21 said:


> how long do u guys leave this veet stuff on for? sais 4-6 mins, didnt work for me so i put some more on and it ended up burning the fek outta my skin lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Shave my face, trim my pubes ...

And i must ask how the hell do you shave your sack ? Thought it was abit to saggy and all over the place to actually shave .. thinking about it makes me cringe


----------



## T.F.

Can shave your sack with an electric razor, the type with a foil and the blades behind, lift up boyo, straighten things out a bit, shave. Do it every morning myself, 2mins for all day smoothness :thumbup1:


----------



## glen danbury

to be honest i cant be ****d to shave my face most of the time (wife stops me from growing a beard :sad so no chance the rest of my body will get done

to be honest i like my body hair - took me bloody sixteen years to grow it, i wont get rid of it unless neccessary - its one of the things I hate about contests!


----------



## skellan

I just hate chest/ pubic hair so it comes off as soon as it makes an appearence:cool2:


----------



## T.F.

Waxing for me tomorrow afternoon - oh the joy!


----------



## jnr2006

Not a fan of bodyhair..Shave chest, arms,pits & pubes weekly.

GF does back for me every 2 weeks and I do legs every month or so..

Only ever had a few hairs on my chest untill i started on gear..Now if I leave it grow I look like a yeti..


----------



## rc_cola

it has to be done. Or else you wont see the little muscles you have been working so hard for!


----------



## In The Zone

I shave my chest/ abs regularly all year. No my pits though.

Don'e enter competitions or anything just think it looks better.


----------



## solidcecil

Graham Mc said:


> And i must ask how the hell do you shave your sack ? Thought it was abit to saggy and all over the place to actually shave .. thinking about it makes me cringe


splash it with cold water so it goes all tight then shave away, or use a electric one.

iv cut my self too many times down there now, so i just trim them short


----------



## JB74

get my chest waxed once a yr

arms trimmed now n again


----------



## Samuel

I used to shave my chest probably about once a month but the problem I found was the next day I'd have stubble! Then tried waxing... once! Never again. I came out in a huge red itchy rash then by the time the white heads disappeared the hairs were coming through. I'm now about to have my second laser hair removal session this weekend. I was lucky because a new place opened near me offering 40% off a course of 6! So I booked the lot! It's been 6 weeks and not a lot has grown back, little round the nipples but I'm pretty happy, especially as I have 5 left!


----------



## mrmasive

Samuel said:


> I used to shave my chest probably about once a month but the problem I found was the next day I'd have stubble! Then tried waxing... once! Never again. I came out in a huge red itchy rash then by the time the white heads disappeared the hairs were coming through. I'm now about to have my second laser hair removal session this weekend. I was lucky because a new place opened near me offering 40% off a course of 6! So I booked the lot! It's been 6 weeks and not a lot has grown back, little round the nipples but I'm pretty happy, especially as I have 5 left!


Got a link to website or contact details? Thinking about this myself


----------



## fearless29

How much does the lasser hair removal sessions cost? Its pretty pricey near me, but if it got rid of the redness and stubble it would probably be worth it.


----------



## benicillin

Anyone use hair removal cream?

Keep myself trimmed but stubble annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## scandles

just wanted to let you guys know, us girls like a hairy man its manly to have some hairs. nothing worse than a prickly male, heres to you lovely guys being oh natural !! :ban:


----------



## scandles

scandles said:


> just wanted to let you guys know, us girls like a hairy man its manly to have some hairs. nothing worse than a prickly male, heres to you lovely guys being oh natural !! :ban:


PS did once use hair remover cream on a old boyfriend (down there) went all red and ichie seriously dont recommend it .


----------



## benicillin

Hmmm, it's only for my arms really, i find i get fine blonde hairs all up my bi's and tri's and it annoys me cos it really ruins the definition. (That could be just me being pedantic mind you)


----------



## Lois_Lane

Took my wife 2 hours to do my legs last night.

Not exactly some thing we would do year round as it takes far too long!


----------



## stu4evablue

i dont shave but i do use hair removal cream twice a month from chest to top of thighs ( i dont get any redness down there like what was mentioned a few posts back ) the girlfriend as to do my back which is embarrassing coz it grows a bit here a bit there (side effect maybe ?) :whistling:


----------



## scobielad

Don't think I will shave my chest until I get pecs that I can bounce on demand. Only thing I shave are my nether regions which get the No.2 every couple of weeks. I actually quite like hair on my arms and legs and don't think I would ever shave them.


----------



## Olympus

I've just started (last few months) to try to shave everything.

I'm finding it a bit of a chore though - because my skin isn't taking to it to well, some areas come out in a very irritable rash. I've just posted on that - would appreciate some advice on that thread.

Olympus


----------



## QBall

Shave my face and head weekly...

Shave all 3 of my chest hairs off when their long enough.


----------



## doylejlw

dont shave, girls love the hair :thumb:


----------



## BadBoyR

Shave, face and pubes

Wax chest/back/pits


----------



## Gilly199

I shaved my chest and stomach once by accident. (wait for it)

I decided it was time for a quick trim with a set of clipper things and well it slipped and i was left with a bald patch. I then took the gaurd off and tried to compensate and match it up. Yea that was an epic fail. I looked like a dairy cow with my patches.

So out came the wilki sword and off it came, all of it. Seemed a good idea at the time but dam it was annoying and spotty. Id do it again if i could find a better way of doing it eg less spots


----------



## pumpbber

When I first started bodybuilding, I was shaving everything. Chest, abs, pits. The gym that I was going to, with alot of pro bodybuilders, had a lot of guys who were shaved.

Now, I workout at home and I'm starting to think that shaving everything off is a bit much. So, I've stoped shaving my chest, abs and pits - but I still trim my bits of course - got to keep my nob and balls clean.

But now, I've got these bushy pits that look ugly when I pose - but I think that I should feel self-constious if I shaved them clean.

Do any of you guys just trim you pits so that they aren't so bushy? Or do you shave them clean, let them re-grow and then shave them again?


----------



## TitanBiceps

shave arm pits, dick, and face, once a week......

i don't have hair on my chest/abs, and legs? no way!


----------



## Zappos

Check out the Phillips Bodygroom. No cuts or nics or rashes and works a treat for ALL areas including your nads and gets it dead smooth. Can use it in the shower too. :thumb:

Pricey but much better than creams (ouch) or normal razors.

http://www.amazon.com/Philips-Norelco-BG2040-34-Bodygroom/dp/B0037HP9OA


----------



## SK-XO

i just shave pubes and face. nothn else, so dont need fancy stuff lol.


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

I shave my face and pubes, trim my under arms and the rest isn't very hairy lol.


----------



## MarkFranco

I rarely clean shave my face as i get terrible razor burn/rash when i shave my neck, trim my pubes as i hate having long pubes and the misses doesnt like plucking 'em out her teeth

Shave my pits now and again out of bordom when doing my pubes with electirc razor.

I have very hairy chest, fairly hairy abs and legs... don't touch that, im proud of it, few of my mates can grow hair and if I ever go to Japan the bitches will love it lol


----------



## Guest

Face and Pubes thats my lot.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

i have an asian (turkish) side to my family and i have inherited there frustratingly hairy bastard genes :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

i am hairy as FEEEEECK ! its so annoying and i dont have the time and patience to shave ! expecially not my whole body, i do chest and abs whenever i am bored but thats once in a blue moon.

i obveously shave my facial hair but thats about it ! cant be ****d 99% of the time with the rest of my body as theres just too much of it !


----------



## J55TTC

Samuel said:


> I used to shave my chest probably about once a month but the problem I found was the next day I'd have stubble! Then tried waxing... once! Never again. I came out in a huge red itchy rash then by the time the white heads disappeared the hairs were coming through. I'm now about to have my second laser hair removal session this weekend. I was lucky because a new place opened near me offering 40% off a course of 6! So I booked the lot! It's been 6 weeks and not a lot has grown back, little round the nipples but I'm pretty happy, especially as I have 5 left!


Id be really interested to hear how you get on. Theres a salon near me that is doing chest & abdomen for £150 per session and they say you need 5 sessions.

If it works well, I would have no problem spending the money as I hate hair like many others. I just dont know anyone whos had it done......

Keep us updated, or if nobody else is interested PM me.


----------



## hsmann87

i used to trim very often until recently when i got ERRRTHANG waxed! felt awesome. i think im gonna stick with waxing from now on


----------



## pumpbber

Incredibl3Bulk said:


> I shave my face and pubes, trim my under arms and the rest isn't very hairy lol.


So, you trim your pits instead of shaving them?

How do you do that?


----------



## Nathrakh

Shave arms/shoulders/chest/abs few times a week now (can't be ****d with legs). Starting to get bum-fluff all over back now so probably will have to start doing something about that soon too.


----------



## Superhorse

J55TTC said:


> Id be really interested to hear how you get on. Theres a salon near me that is doing chest & abdomen for £150 per session and they say you need 5 sessions.
> 
> If it works well, I would have no problem spending the money as I hate hair like many others. I just dont know anyone whos had it done......
> 
> Keep us updated, or if nobody else is interested PM me.


I spent £1200 getting back, shoulders, chest and abs. It is painful as **** but works well...

Until you take testosterone and some other androgens then it all grows back...


----------



## Iluv2b_Free

once you shave it, you'll shave it for life!

I shave my face eod, trim facial hair as i go depending on my mood.

Shave the boys and shaft pretty often as my gf is a fiend. When she bleeds all nad shaves are out the window.

I don't have a hairy back, I don't shave my chest / abs / pits / legs / ass.


----------

